# Paintball CO2 - Advice?



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm planning to set up two paintball CO2 tanks and I just want to double check with more knowledgeable co2 folks if I'm getting the right parts or missing parts for the build.

- 3000 PSI 20oz Paintball tank









This is the image the seller provided, havn't actually got my hands on it yet.

- ON/OFF Valve w/ 3000 PSI Gauge
Paintball Co2 Fill Adaptor Remote On/Off 3000psi Gauge | eBay

- Needle Valve
NEW PAINTBALL CO2 TANK ON/OFF PIN VALVE | eBay

Plus your regular check valves, co2 tubing, diffuser etc.

I'm basing this off the guide on The Planted Tank. Tips or advice greatly appreciated. The setups are for a 25G and 10G tank.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Couple things wrong here.

That looks like an airtank rather than a CO2 tank.

You wouldn't need an on/off pin valve if you're buying the adapter. In fact, you don't need the on/off pin valve, period.

The on/off pin valve is not a needle valve so you'll need to buy a QUALITY high pressure needle valve not that cheap one that's shown on the forum that you can get at home depot.

Don't get those plastic check valves, get a brass one, the plastic ones break too easily under high pressure.

Plus you'll need some extra brass fittings to connect them all together.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this for 2 nano tanks? A 5 or 10 lb regular tank with a manifold and 2 needle valves would be much cheaper and you can get a better regulator too.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Couple things wrong here.
> 
> That looks like an airtank rather than a CO2 tank.
> 
> ...


The seller lists it as a CO2 paintball tank, I can't make sure until I get my hands on it. About the needle valve, can you list an example?



2wheelsx2 said:


> Is this for 2 nano tanks? A 5 or 10 lb regular tank with a manifold and 2 needle valves would be much cheaper and you can get a better regulator too.


My tanks are on separate floors, so unfortunately one tank won't cut it. Price wise I don't think two paintball tanks will be much different from 1 5lb w/ accessories, aside from CO2 filling frequency.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

After looking at that picture a little more in detail, you probably won't want to buy it. It for sure isn't a CO2 tank. CO2 is measured by weight and that tank is measured by volume so it's for sure an airtank. Plus, the certification date is about to expire(5-2012).

Any needle valve that's rated for more than 1200 PSI(gas not liquid) will work. Just make sure that the male or female end is 1/8 inch or you'll have to buy compression or expansion fittings. A paintball tank has a max pressure rating of only about 800psi and 900 if its overfilled. All my paintball setups are running with either swagelok or some brandless one.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

qyrus said:


> My tanks are on separate floors, so unfortunately one tank won't cut it. Price wise I don't think two paintball tanks will be much different from 1 5lb w/ accessories, aside from CO2 filling frequency.


Ah ok. And yes, I only meant the cost of the fills. Filling my 20 lb tanks only costs less than 50% more than my 10lb tanks.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> After looking at that picture a little more in detail, you probably won't want to buy it. It for sure isn't a CO2 tank. CO2 is measured by weight and that tank is measured by volume so it's for sure an airtank. Plus, the certification date is about to expire(5-2012).
> 
> Any needle valve that's rated for more than 1200 PSI(gas not liquid) will work. Just make sure that the male or female end is 1/8 inch or you'll have to buy compression or expansion fittings. A paintball tank has a max pressure rating of only about 800psi and 900 if its overfilled. All my paintball setups are running with either swagelok or some brandless one.


I re-read the seller's listing and you're right, it should be an airtank of some kind. I'm not a paintball guy so I read his posts wrong. Here's the image of the other tank I was planning to pick up from him, this should be the CO2 tank he's selling.









So in recap I'll need:

-20oz CO2 Tank
-Ebay Adaptor
-Swagelok Needle Valve, 1/8"
-Check Valve
-Brass fittings (?) Not sure what I need
-Diffuser & Tubing

Thanks,
Jim


----------

